# 2 pups one placenta



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

my kilo had 9 puppies tonight the last 2 pups shared the same placenta is this normal


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Are you sure it was one placenta or did only one come out?
And just to be clear you bred your 1 year old puppy that you got from a BYB? I know back in December you were going to spay her and then she went into heat and you thought a Lab got her. So since December she has gone into season again and this time you bred her? Man she is just a puppy please tell me you did not do that on purpose I thought you knew better... For that matter If it was an accident didn't you learn your lesson back in Dec when you thought a Lab bred her?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Are you sure it was one placenta or did only one come out?
> And just to be clear you bred your 1 year old puppy that you got from a BYB? I know back in December you were going to spay her and then she went into heat and you thought a Lab got her. So since December she has gone into season again and this time you bred her? Man she is just a puppy please tell me you did not do that on purpose I thought you knew better... For that matter If it was an accident didn't you learn your lesson back in Dec when you thought a Lab bred her?


I second what Lisa says.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I third what Lisa said... Like come on.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You might want to take her to the vet to make sure she didn't retain one. She could die.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw man  I agree with Aimee take her to the vet and make sure she didn't retain one.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

But then I have heard of puppy twins....
here is something I found...
www.dogchannel.com

_Can Dogs Be Identical Twins?
DNA tests are the only conclusive way to prove identical twin dogs.
By D. Caroline Coile, Ph.D.
Sure, dogs can be fraternal twins - or triplets, or octuplets and so on - but what about identical?
Unlike fraternal twins, which arise from two independently fertilized eggs, identical twins come from the same fertilized egg,
which splits and becomes two separate embryos. Depending on when the split occurs, the twins may or may not share a
single placenta. The earlier the split, the greater the chance they will each have their own placenta.
Some dog breeders have reported puppies born with only one placenta between them, but even that's not foolproof. There's
always a chance that two puppies were born one after another and that one placenta became detached and was delivered
later. It's also possible two placentas could grow together and appear to be a single entity.
What about reports of dogs with identical markings? It could be coincidence. But to complicate matters, identical twins would
not necessarily share the same markings anyway. That's because certain characteristics, such as the size and placement of
spots, are determined during development by random cell splits that occur after the fertilized egg split.
DNA tests are the only conclusive way to prove identical twin dogs, and no reports exist of dogs proven to be genetically
identical. Conjoined animals are often identical twins. Reports of conjoined dogs would be consistent with the idea that they
are identical twins because conjoined twins usually result from an incomplete split of a fertilized egg that would have
produced identical twins. But although conjoined kittens are not that unusual, conjoined puppies are rarely if ever reported.
So for now at least, there's no conclusive evidence_


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> But then I have heard of puppy twins....


Yes twins is a possibility. Marley had a twin but he died shortly after birth. They were almost identical too. The only two red pups out of a black and tan litter.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

From Gxkon's signature:

"Originally Posted by tablerock 
Leading problem in this world is stupid people breeding..."

Now what is this all about?


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

kilo is almost 2 years old im not a dog man so i guess she might still be a puppie shes always going to be a puppy to me I just asked a question i know to take her to a vet already been done i wanted more feed back not the third degree two if i did breed my dog who cares most of the pups already have a home i got a vet on call if i need one my dogs are paperd kilo may of came from a byb but she dont look deformed she has no health problems man man is a awesome dog no health problems either so y is it ok for the people who are REPUTABLE here to breed and every one else gets shuned So what my dogs may not have grand champs and champs in there blood line who cares you want to call me a byb i dont care most of our dogs were bread in a back yard i did what i was suppost to do when it came to a breeding every one who breeds has had there first litter
well i just had mine im not going to breed the *mess out of my dog a vet told me to wait till her second heat breed her once then have her fixed to calm her down some thats what i did instead of thinking someone who asked a question is to stupid to take there dog to a vet just answer the question this probably will be my last post here i thought i met some cool people here guess i was wrong not everyone who has a litter who is not known in the pitbull world is breeding crap dogs i know some of yall know your stuff when it comes to these dogs but ima have to take the word of a vet before i do someone on the net
If the vet was wrong in telling me what she did then its to late now some one should make a sticky when u can breed yer dog ima stop ranting now To answer the question i aske the vet said its not comman but it can happen just in case someone else wants to know


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Lame. How many excuses from the BYB and Puppymillers Big Book of Old Excuses are you going to cite? You've been here long enough to not be so clueless. You wont get any sympathy from me over the questions people are asking you.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow really. This site is so full of knowledge on this subject and that's still the way you feel about breeding. There are so so many "health tests" to do on a dog and I'm not talking about vet check ups. What if one of them has a problem that won't show up until later on like seizures. Then you could have just passed that on down to the puppies. What about hip and elbow scores? Temperament testing? There is much much more that goes into health testing a dog. I'm not trying to jump you in any way but I am highly against breeding a dog for just one pup out of the litter or just cause their pretty dogs. Starting a breeding program takes a long time, hard work and true dedication to this breeds best interest. I also have a hard time thinking a vet would tell you to have a little and then spay. That's just crazy. It's way better health wise to spay IMO, and something we as "pet owners" should do to be responsible. We need to leave breeding to professional kennels and not help fill the shelter with unwanted pups who a never going to know the loving touch of a family. I spend a lot of time trying to help these pups in the shelter find loving families. Most don't and it is very heartbreaking to watch ever day.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You heard him. He doesn't have to do any of the work that "REPUTABLE" people do before breeding a litter because she doesn't look deformed and his vet told him to breed her. Hey, you can find books published back in the 70s and beyond which advise similar things, like to breed bitches in order to "calm them down," no matter what they might be contributing to their offspring. I guess the thought that you'd just be producing un-calm puppies never crossed anyone's mind. Sometimes I think we're getting smarter as a species, and sometimes its just like Idiocracy all over.

As far as "when" to breed your dog, its _after you've done something meaningful to prove its breeding quality_. That will take you way longer than a year and a half. I don't care how many champs you have (or don't have) in the pedigree. If you believe that the dog makes the papers and not the other way around, then if your dog has done *nothing*, what does that say for her?


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

You just took away the chances of dogs being adopted out. So it does make a difference.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

BLAH BLAH BLAH 


He had nothing good to say


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

gxkon said:


> *quoted post was removed


I said in my post this is meant to bash you. People here are so passionate because we truly love and care about where this breed is going. Every one has their own views on things and that is all that is being said. I have never been judgmental towards anyone here and I always try to reply in a constructive and non confrintational manner. I'm sorry you feel this way about the board but there are many many well educated people here that are only saying this because they care so deeply for this breed.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Being here so long you had to have known what was going to happen. Just cause something looks healthy doesn't mean it is.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

This guy is a failure at life. I'm sure all the BYB's out there don't think about themselves as "Oh yeah, I'm a BYB!!! YAYYYY!!" they say to themselves: "oh, my dog is a greattt dog and doesn't look deformed, so ... let's make babies!! i'm reputable!!" 

NO. You are NOT reputable. You are a failure. The end. Peace. If you keep saying terrible things about the mods and other members of this forum, I willlllll ban you


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your a liar when you say she is 2 years old you muct take us for fools. If you really belived you did nothing wrong then why are you liying about it? Sorry to say I feel bad for you pup who was bred at 1 year old and this makes you no better than any other BYB.

This was posted on July of 2009 that means your pup was born about Feb 2009. Did you forget we can count? lol



gxkon said:


> my name is rick my pits name is kilo. i got her at a flea market by a byb. she was the runt of the group. we stay in theodore al kilo is around 4 months old. i am 27 so is my wife. we have 2 girls and a chihuahua. kilo is my first pitt. i was a boxer lover cuz i grew up with one. i still love boxers but pitts r my new breed kilo is a choclate pit. i look forward to the info i will get from this forum and soon i hope to be able to give info as i learn more about the breed





gxkon said:


> i think kilo is in heat her stuff is swole up bad and the question i have is does there nipples get bigger while in heat cuz hers r getting bigger i think a lab got ahold of her but im not sure i keep her inside for the most part theres been a couple time were i put her on her lead for a hour or 2 when it was warm out side hope she aint prego its her first heat so i dont know any ideas


her first heat was possibly in Dec so you bred her on her second heat but only at one year old.


gxkon said:


> i havent noticed her bleeding yet the vet said wait till after first heat so she dont grown up with bladder issues course they were probley just rushing me off the phone


Again I thought you wanted to spay her


----------

